# Man + Woman =



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

****NEW PICS OF BOTH* 5/3/2011 2nd page

hey guys i dont post here much but decided to make a thread and post some pics. i just bagged my gli over the weekend and im gonna bag my wifes b6 passat this coming weekend. we went with bagriders setups with the xl's up front and air lift rears. big thanks to will and rali over at bagriders for all their help:thumbup:

sorry for bad cell pics....passat pics will be up after the weekend
bags can go way lower but car is being held up by skidplate and all i did was a simple frame notch. not low enough for tie rods to hit
























i removed ashtray and installed gauges








installed some kill switches for compressors so they didnt have constance power incase tank started leaking or something








mounted tank pressure gauge in trunk








ran switchbox up through console









ill post more of gli and setup later and here is a quick one of wifes passat gauges









sorry again for bad pics and dirty car but ill post up better ones of both here soon...now on to pics and remember the passat is on 19's


































thanks for looking:thumbup: better pics to come

*AS PROMISED HERE ARE SOME DECENT PICTURES UNTILL WE HAVE OUR GOOD SHOOT*


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

In for progress. It's great to see couples work on cars together :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

GLI looks awesome! Can't wait to see what the Passat will look like afterwards! 

Carry on, good sir!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

ballin :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG CELAN PG!? 

jk, looks really nice. I always wanted a set of alphards too. Not diggin the passat's radio spot


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

really clean sir :thumbup:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> OMG CELAN PG!?


 :laugh: yeah our cars will look quite similar when i get my alphards back on in a month or so. 

lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Car looks clean and I love those wheels! Mercedes knows how to make some good looking wheels. 
Interested to see how the wifes car turns out. opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good dude! Email me some photos when you get around to taking some non-cell phone shots!


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good dude! Email me some photos when you get around to taking some non-cell phone shots!


 thanks and ill send you some good pics soon 


New Passat Photos up better ones to come soon i promise...still have to put passat lip on :banghead:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

You should invest the $30 in a Metra 99-9011 to mount the radio in the Passat and get a din gauge plate to go in the pocket spot.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

What'd you use for the rear on the Passat?


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

yea we are prolly gonna invest in one of those for radio and gauges and air lift slam series bags for the rear


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

dubcreeping said:


> air lift slam series bags for the rear


 Mk5 kit, right? What kind of modifying did you have to do? Doing this install next weekend...


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

SoCalDubber said:


> Mk5 kit, right? What kind of modifying did you have to do? Doing this install next weekend...


 yup mkv and i just cut off and grinded upper and lower perches til the bag fit perferct and on the upper perch there was like an extra bracket that was welded to the frame from factory for springs and all to fit and i just cut it off and grinded it flat so bracket and bag would sit the way it was supposed to. its kind of hard to explain but one you get in there and look it should make sense and im not the best at describing stuff


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

dubcreeping said:


> yup mkv and i just cut off and grinded upper and lower perches til the bag fit perferct and on the upper perch there was like an extra bracket that was welded to the frame from factory for springs and all to fit and i just cut it off and grinded it flat so bracket and bag would sit the way it was supposed to. its kind of hard to explain but one you get in there and look it should make sense and im not the best at describing stuff


 Awesome thanks. And it can go back to stock suspension after your cutting?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

As long as you make clean cuts and save the metal you can weld it back up


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

eurotrsh said:


> As long as you make clean cuts and save the metal you can weld it back up


 :thumbup::thumbup:Exactly right


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn, your wife is showing you up............both look awesome!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

^Haha. Both cars look great, guess you guys really like Mercedes wheels in your household


----------



## European (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah, you should consider yourself a lucky man for having such a girlfriend who's into modding cars. I love the wheels, very classy.:thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

damn i wish i had a girl that was into cars


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

martin13 said:


> damn i wish i had a girl that was into cars


 I've had a few and they're fun, but the keepers are the ones who work on their own cars


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> ones who work on their own cars


thats what im talkin about :beer:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

lookin good, that Passat is on point!


----------



## britleyleigh (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! I would be the ever so lucky wife he speaks of. And yes I will/can work on my own car. I have to give him credit he did most of the work considering we have an 8 month old son but any questions I can pretty much answer. It's been a learning process, that's for sure, but we enjoyed it!!


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome can't wait to come down for the weekend and shoot these!! Mine should be done hopefully by Wednesday. Thursday at the absolute latest!


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

britleyleigh said:


> Thanks guys! I would be the ever so lucky wife he speaks of. And yes I will/can work on my own car. I have to give him credit he did most of the work considering we have an 8 month old son but any questions I can pretty much answer. It's been a learning process, that's for sure, but we enjoyed it!!


when that kid is old enough to go to school all his friends are gonna be jealous of his moms sick car


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

16v_HOR said:


> In for progress. It's great to see couples work on cars together :thumbup:


so cool.. both car sdeserve a proper shoot:thumbup:


----------



## britleyleigh (Jul 26, 2007)

martin13 said:


> when that kid is old enough to go to school all his friends are gonna be jealous of his moms sick car



We laugh about this all the time!


----------



## britleyleigh (Jul 26, 2007)

tonyb2580 said:


> so cool.. both car sdeserve a proper shoot:thumbup:


I have a couple little things to do on the passat before its ready to shoot. 

other then that, as soon as we can get jordan down here they will get shot. Were going to include our sons wagon in our shoot as well. Im sure most of you saw it at h2o but incase you didn't here it is.


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

both cars look dope :thumbup:

that wagen is the ****


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:

I can't wait to bagg the wife B6 A4..

But shhhh, keep it on the low as that she doesn't know (yet):laugh:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

britleyleigh said:


> I have a couple little things to do on the passat before its ready to shoot.
> 
> other then that, as soon as we can get jordan down here they will get shot. Were going to include our sons wagon in our shoot as well. Im sure most of you saw it at h2o but incase you didn't here it is.


that is sick.. makes me wanna go give my girl some babies:thumbup:


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

tonyb2580 said:


> that is sick.. makes me wanna go give my girl some babies:thumbup:


:laugh:


----------



## britleyleigh (Jul 26, 2007)

bump for new pics


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

can you explain how you wired the kill switch? i need to install one on my car but i suck.

thanks


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

I just bought a 2 prong switch and ran power wire going into one prong and then a power wire going from one prong to my relay for my compressors...I ran power wire from a wire distribution box to switch and them from switch to relay if that makes any sense


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Both cars look great :thumbup:...Also pm'd you man with a question..


----------



## 18yet (Nov 11, 2008)

pictures dont do the cars any justice. gotta see them in person.......not on the table carlos


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Is this the car Hoopie called me asking about wiring the switched power for?
You bag that wagon yet?
Im pissed I sold my air thinking I was going to be building the car and now I'm sitting on a cupkit looking all retarded


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

:banghead: I can't believe you sold the air either  and no he called about our friend coreys 20th that we did this weekend. And no the wagon isn't on air yet unfortuately  I just got done doing 3 bags set ups in 3 weeks so I haven't had much time but that is on the list  I have idea of how I'm gonna do it and what air cylinders im gonna use just has to order them an get to work so for now he is just rockin the old static wagon lol you should build one for your kids


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Im to busy hahaha.

I helped him with his air which took WAY to long, 2 sets of coils and a set of springs in the last couple weeks and now I have 2 more sets of coils to put on.

You better get yourself paid for that work man hahaha


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow I'd say you have been pretty busy lol any chance of air going back on your car?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Not unless someone is basically giving it away. I told my GF I wouldnt invest any money into it this year. If anything gets air it will be here mk4


----------



## mouth621 (Jul 20, 2006)

PM'd ya! wanna email me some pics of my old car? :thumbup:


----------



## britleyleigh (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

PROPA!!!... my brother saw the b6 and splooged all on my keyboard.. too bad some a$$ was driving the wrong way and wrote the car off .. so now we have to start all over..


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

both cars look great. 

any pics of the trunk set up on the b6?


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbup::wave:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Love both cars. The B6 is classy.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

I like em both :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## dubcreeping (Mar 17, 2008)

this was while we were in process of installing them...stuff has changed a little since then but I'll get some recent pics but for now this will have to do


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

looks very nice man


----------

